# Worin befindet sich bei euch die Tauch UVC???



## Chrizzl (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Tauch UVC (40 Watt) in einer 210 Liter Regentonne liegen, welche auch gleichzeitig als Pumpenkammer dient. Seit diesem Jahr habe ich einen Riss am Boden der Tonne feststellen müssen, welcher notdürftig mit einer Dichtpaste geflickt wurde. Einzige für mich plausible Erklärung lautet, dass die UVC bereits nach zwei Jahren die Weichmacher zerstört hat und die Spannungen die sich durch Wasserdruck ergeben zu besagtem Riss führten.
Möchte natürlich nicht alle zwei Jahre eine neue Tonne verbauen, daher meine Frage: Wo habt ihr eure Tauch UVC verbaut?

Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2018)

Gegenfrage, läft der Filter im Winter durch?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Aug. 2018)

Vorher im Edelstahl verkleideten KG 250 Rohr vom TF zum LH

Jetzt wegen besserer Erreichbarkeit in der TF Einlaufkammer.
Die ist aus PEHD....somit sorgenfrei..


----------



## Chrizzl (14. Aug. 2018)

@troll20: ja, die Technik läuft auch im Winter komplett durch. Warum fragst du?

@ThorstenC: im Trommelfilter habe ich erstens Angst, dass dieser Schaden erleidet (Strahlung) und des Weiteren soll doch die UVC am Ende der Filterkette sein.
Habe den Aquaforte Atf1 Trommler.

Gruß chris


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Aug. 2018)

Manche Trommelfilter haben extra einen Anschluss an Gehäuse für den Einschub von Tauch UVC.

Wenn das TF Material UVC verträglich ist
...kein Problem


----------



## Chrizzl (14. Aug. 2018)

Ich glaube das Gehäuse ist sogar UV Verträglich, jedoch was ist mit der Trommel, den Dichtungen...

Ist GFK UV verträglich? Überlege anstelle einer neuen Regentonne eine GFK Pumpenkammer zu kaufen.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Aug. 2018)

GFK ist oft trotz topcoat UV empfindlich...

Der Aquaforte TF hat eine Gehäusemarkierung in der Klarwasserseite
Dort kann man eine 40W UVC einbauen.

HDPE , POM und Edelstahl sind OK bei UVC


----------



## Chrizzl (16. Aug. 2018)

habt ihr vielleicht Ideen bezüglich Versiegelung der Regentonnen? Z.B. UV schutzlacke oder ähnliches? Wie schaut es mit EPDM Folien aus, sind die UV stabil?
Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2018)

es gibt UV-stabile Kunststoffe auch in Plattenformat und dann eben in dünner Materialstärke. So z.Bsp. habe ich UV-stabiles ABS-Kunststoff, was man ggf. für solche Anwendungen nutzen könnte. EPDM ist auch nicht UV-stabil.


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Aug. 2018)

Meine erste Tonne war auch am Boden gerissen. Damals war die UVC noch gar nicht in Betrieb.
Mit Polymer abgedichtet und hielt.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe das bei mir so gelöst.
UVC ab 5:35min.







_View: https://youtu.be/FIIuE-b3ygI?t=5m44s_


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2018)

Florian:
Wenn die UVC so frei im Becken hängt und strahlt, dann ist das nicht optimal...auch wenn das Becken so schön leuchtet.
Die UVC Röhre 75W amalgam ist ca. 80cm lang und nur in dem kurzen T-Stückauf 20cm  wird das 
Wasser effektiv bestrahlt.

Weiter unten frei im Becken ist es nicht optimal...

Du kannst ggf. das nach unten abgehende Rohr verlängern.
Entweder mit KG oder einem kurzen Stück Edelstahl- KAminrohr. Das passt auf KG ggf.
So wird das Wasser enger und überhaupt wirksam an der UV vorbeigeführt.

Vermutlich...würde mit der Maßnahme die UV Bestrahlung effektiver werden und Du könntest ggf. sogar auf die nächstkleinere Röhre wieder wechseln.

Sehr ausführlich mit Berechnungen und Begründungen kann man hier einiges nachlesen:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=14400&start=10

oder hier

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=928


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2018)

Das KG T-Stück ist nach unten verlängert.
Meine UVC ist keine Amalgam.
Warum es so strahlt liegt daran, da das KG Rohres Löcher hat, weil es der alte Ablauf meiner Helixkammer war.
Den von dir gepostet Bericht kenne ich.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Metallteil auch komplett in's Wasser eintauchen soll. 
Kann es evtl. sein, dass die Röhre sonst zu heiß wird und so früher durch brennt?

In diesem Fall müsste das Distanzteil in Florians Film ja als Lampenträger fungieren 
und das Kabel einfach nur aus dem Löchlein im Deckel herausgeführt werden.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2018)

Ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe zwar keine UVC-Lampe, doch sind die Leistungen der üblicherweise verwendeten (~100W/m) nicht so stark, dass hierdurch Material direkt in Größenordnungen geschädigt wird (Einstein-Gleichung). Die von üblichen Kunststoffe enthalten viele Zusätze, damit sie auch dem UV-Anteil des Sonnenlichts widerstehen können. Kunststoffe, gleich welcher Basis, sind nicht UVC-stabil. 
Damit wäre meine Empfehlung die, eine UVC in ein Rohr statt in eine Tonne zu packen (die Strahlungsdichte nimmt sehr stark mit der Entfernung zur Röhre ab). Wenn das Rohr auch noch innen UV-Strahlung reflektiert (z. B. ein Edelstahl-Rohr), dann erhöht man auch noch die Wirksamkeit einer solchen Anlage.
Das Rohr kann ja als Filterzulauf oder -ablauf (Staurohr) ausgeführt werden, wenn die UVC in einer Tonne installiert werden soll.
Regentonnen enthalten keinen Weichmacher, und nur die gerade nötige Menge an (meist) PE, um nicht auseinanderzufallen. Der Hauptbestandteil sind preiswerte Füllstoffe wie z. B. Kalkstein. GFK ist in seiner Beständigkeit gegenüber Teichwasser und UV wohl nicht sehr viel besser als PE. Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied ist der "Kunststoffgehalt" (man könnte auch sagen: der Gehalt an Bindemittel; und nicht zu vergessen die Materialstärke). 


Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Metallteil auch komplett in's Wasser eintauchen soll.


Die thermische Auslegung einer UVC ist ein Thema für sich. Ich gebe Florian insofern recht, als es sich oftmals um modifizierte Leuchtstoffröhren handelt, die ja ohne zusätzliche Kühlung noch als Beleuchtung zu finden sind. Wenn der UVC-Hersteller eine im Kopf verbaute elektronische Ansteuerung der Röhre auf "Wasserkühlung" ausgelegt hat, dann könnte es eng werden - gute Frage, ob es so etwas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Aug. 2018)

> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Metallteil auch komplett in's Wasser eintauchen soll.


Das kann ja nur ein Handbuch gewesen sein.
Wer kann da mal nachschauen?


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur ein Handbuch gewesen sein.


Nein, muss es leider nicht, da die Dinger oft auch [DLMURL="https://www.teichpoint.de/aquaforte-tauch-uvc-40-watt-bausatz.html"]ohne Handbuch als Montageset vertrieben werden und nicht einmal irgendwelche DIN-Normen erfüllen[/DLMURL].
Man muss sich die Anleitung für den eigenen Tauchstrahler schon selbst durchlesen, das gilt eigentlich für alle Artikel.
Zur Not muss man sich eben die Anleitung auf der Herstellerseite suchen, am besten vor dem Kauf.

Bei einigen Tauchstrahlern (u.a. hier) wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass das Metallteil vollständig unter Wasser getaucht werden muss.

Die oben angepriesene zusätzliche Halterung der Röhre ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit und muss schon bei der ersten Installation eingebaut werden.
Solche eine Lampe benötigt immer eine doppelte Halterung. Zum einen um die Röhre vor Erschütterungen zu schützen und eben auch die obere Befestigung vor zu großer Belastung zu schützen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Aug. 2018)

Ich schreibe, es steht im Handbuch.
Du, nein es steht in der Anleitung. 

Ist es bei euch schon wieder so heiß?


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2018)

Stimmt, ich muss Dir recht geben.


DbSam schrieb:


> Nein, muss es leider nicht, da die Dinger oft auch [DLMURL="https://www.teichpoint.de/aquaforte-tauch-uvc-40-watt-bausatz.html"]ohne Handbuch als Montageset vertrieben werden und nicht einmal irgendwelche DIN-Normen erfüllen[/DLMURL].


Es fehlt da noch unbedingt ein Satz:
"Wenn man denn dazu auch ein Handbuch, eine Anleitung oder ein user manual im Netz findet."
Findet man nämlich nicht. Jedenfalls ich nicht.

Und dies ist das eigentliche Problem bei den Basteleien.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2018)

Die Rota UVC und andere haben zur Glasröhre hin ein Aussengewinde.
Da kann man die UV mit einer einfachen Mutter an einer Halterung oder so einem KG Deckel befestigen.
Fertig

Hier sieht man meine alte Halterung und Einbau der UVC mittig im KG 250
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...0-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-6


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2018)

... auch da sollte das Ende des Glaskolbens eigentlich eine Führung erhalten, um etwas den Druck vom Glas zu nehmen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Chrizzl (29. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke es wird ein KG Abzweig werden. Das KG Stück zu wechseln ist von Kosten und Arbeitsaufwand nicht der Rede wert.

Gruß Chris


----------



## PeBo (30. Aug. 2018)

Chrizzl schrieb:


> ich denke es wird ein KG Abzweig werden


Hallo Chris,  was hältst du denn von dem Vorschlag, dein KG Abzweig vorher innen mit Alu Reparatur Band zu bekleben? Durch  Reflexionen  nutzt du die UV besser aus, und schützt gleichzeitig dein KG Rohr.
Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Aug. 2018)

Geht auch....gibt es ja in verschiedenen Durchmessern..wären aber ca. 30,-€ ....z.B.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Beim Wunsch nach Reflektion sollte man überdenken.....wieviel im gewissen Abstand an UV Leistung/ Strahlung überhaupt noch an der Rohrwand ankommt...

Wie hoch der Reflektionsgrad der Oberfläche bei UV ist...

Und wie schnell Biofilm und Kalk sich an der Oberfläche anhaften...

Wegen Kalk und Co. fiel die Idee hochglanzpoliertes Edelstahl zu nehmen bei mir damals aus...
Aber kein Teich ist gleich...


----------



## PeBo (30. Aug. 2018)

Ich meinte eigentlich eher so etwas:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/382027471012

Da kosten 50m gerade mal 2,40€ - ist UV Stabil und klebt Super. Ist bestimmt besser als das KG Rohr unbearbeitet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sternie (30. Aug. 2018)

Und wie lange hält die Klebeschicht unter Wasser? Zumal, wenn Wasser dort vorbeiströmt?
Bei diesen Klebebändern gilt in der Regel: Die Flächen müssen trocken, staub- und fettfrei sein.

Wenn man da nur eine kleine Öffnung in der Klebekante hat, wo das vorbeiströmende Wasser angreifen kann, hat sich das mit der reflektierenden Schicht wahrscheinlich ganz schnell erledigt.

Außerdem meine ich mich zu erinnern, hier im Forum irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, daß Alu im Teich(wasser) ziemlich schnell wegkorrodiert.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Aug. 2018)

Für 2,50 Mark kannst du das ausprobieren. 

Ich habe in meinem 125er Rohr jedenfalls nichts drin.


----------



## Haggard (9. Juli 2019)

Ich bin kurz davor, mir eine Tauch-UVC zu kaufen, allerdings habe ich Bedenken. Mein Problem ist, die Zuläufe gehen direkt in meine SiFi Kammer und diese ist mit PVC Folie ausgekleidet. Ich würde die freischwebend aufhängen wollen, da ich keine andere Möglichkeit habe, es sei denn ich lasse mir noch eine Vorsammelkammer aus PE bauen ( wo dann die UVC rein kann ), aber das sprengt dann den finanziellen Rahmen.
Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, greift die Strahlung ja PVC etc. an. Was also tun ?


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Juli 2019)

Nimm das mal als Anregung:


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2019)

He Teichi, ist das keine originale Tauch UVC?
Das Vorschalt - Gerät ist doch von der Osaga.


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Juli 2019)

Das ist eine Durchlauf-UVC mit entferntem Gehäuse.
Das hatten wir doch schon mal hier im Forum, oder in einem anderen Teichforum.

Ich habe die Idee also geklaut. Darf aber aus Datenschutzgründen den Namen nicht nennen. 

Gibt es z.B. hier zu kaufen: https://koi-herdecke.de/Rota-Tauchs...oi-Fish-Pond-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-by-Jebao.html
Meine war billiger.


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das ist eine Durchlauf-UVC mit entferntem Gehäuse.



Du weißt aber schon, daß die UV Lampe nicht gegen das abrutschen gesichert ist und was noch alles passieren kann ......... 

 "Alter Schwede"


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Juli 2019)

Die Bilder sind älter. Mittlerweile hängt die UVC in der Biokammer.
Gesichert, natürlich.

Fällt die UVC in die geerdete Biokammer, löst der FI aus. Der Fehlerstrom fließt auch nur dort.

Ich frage mal neugierig in die Runde: Wie habt ich eure umgebaute Durchlauf- zu Tauch-UVC integriert?


----------



## sugger1234 (10. Juli 2019)

Ich habe meine Tauch uvc in der 3. Kammer stehend mittig hängend, Kammer ist aus PEHD 60x60x80cm, Kammer ist leer, keine Bio drin.


----------



## Buddelfink (12. Juli 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur ein Handbuch gewesen sein.
> Wer kann da mal nachschauen?



Ich habe meine 52 Watt Amalgam UVC genau wie Florian in ein KG 200 T-Stück gehangen. Nach 3 Tagen hat sich jedoch der KG-Deckel durch die Wärme der Edelstahlverschraubung bereits minimal verformt. Im Handbuch steht, dass das Edelstahl mindestens Wasserkontakt haben soll. Also habe ich die UVC einfach durch das Loch im KG-Deckel geführt, somit ist nun die gesamte Lampe unter Wasser. Das Kabel habe ich einfach mit Kabelbinder fixiert, damit die Lampe sich nicht selbstständig macht. Die Lampe hängt jetzt frei im KG ohne an die Seiten zu stoßen, da sich im KG-Rohr ein minimaler Strudel bildet. Das KG T Stück ist an den LH Ausgang angeschlossen. Bei gepumpten Systemen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Der Edelstahlkopf ist jetzt nicht mehr heiß und erwärmt mir gleichzeitig noch den Teich . - theoretisch zumindest.


----------

